# So Cal - Accelerated EMT Programs



## EgyptianMedic (May 2, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to these forums and was interested if anyone knows of an EMT Basic course in the Inland Empire area.  I saw there was an EMT Bootcamp up in Northern California but at the moment I'm a stay at home dad (that's inbetween jobs) that's taking accelerated prerequisite courses on the weekends to get into PA School.  

I have some medical experience, I'm a primary and secondary care emergency first response instructor and I've been shadowing nurses and PAs once a week for 12 hours a day at local hospitals since January 2011. I've also been around medicine my whole life as most of my family are either doctors or in a related clinical field. I've also been a lifeguard at Huntington City Beach and have been CPR / BLS certified since 1992. 

I'm OK with learning information quickly (already have a BA and an MBA) but I'm looking for something more local that can accomidate my weekend schedule.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Tameem


----------



## OCCPR (May 2, 2011)

*Accelerated EMT Course*

We are registering students now for our 6 week EMT program. This course starts on June 11th and runs thru July 23rd. 
Our classes are held in Costa Mesa and are designed for working
Adults and students. 

Good Luck!

Orange County CPR
EMS Training and Education


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 2, 2011)

Crafton hills college has a good program. You go 1 day a week for around 18 weeks. Either Monday, Wednesday, or Friday. But there are some weekend classes. Just 2 weekends. 1 weekend for CPR. 1 weekend for Haz-mat FRA, bloodborne and airborne pathogens, fit testing for the N95 and/or P100 and a DoD terrorism and biological weapons.


----------



## EgyptianMedic (May 3, 2011)

OCCPR said:


> We are registering students now for our 6 week EMT program. This course starts on June 11th and runs thru July 23rd.
> Our classes are held in Costa Mesa and are designed for working
> Adults and students.
> 
> ...



What days of the week are the courses held and what times? Also what is the cost of the program?


----------



## beandip4all (May 3, 2011)

I would beware of the REALLY rushed programs- for example the 2 week long EMT programs.  It's hard to learn everything that quickly and retain it.  Those programs have notoriously low NREMT pass rates, and frequently students have to go back to school and repeat the ENTIRE emt program somewhere else because they didn't absorb it. 

I teach at a jc and we get about 1 or 2 people a semester back repeating EMT school because they couldn't absorb everything from the accelerated program.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 12, 2011)

If you go farther west to LA, there some accelerated courses such as CIEMT and UCLA. UCLA also has a weekend program. I was told Pasadena City College did at one point. Call around.


You can look up National Registry Exam pass rates here (including some very high ones from the accelerated courses)
http://www.emsa.ca.gov/meetings/2011/03-23-11/08A_NRresultsAttach.pdf


----------

